# martin stick longbow



## LongBowHunt (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a Martin stick longbow they would like to sale? Looking for about 40-45 lbs? At a good price ,or trade? Like to give one a try, have any of you shot one?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't know anything about them except what I have read. Have heard several folks say they rattle a bit. One fellow went so far as to say he was still looking for his glass eye that popped out as a result of shooting one. But, some folks tend to exaggerate things a little. Maybe someone who has actual experience shooting one will chime in.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 21, 2011)

I have shot one. It may be the way I let the bow settle in my hand,
but it spanked the palm of my hand smartly enough to make me flinch just thinking about shooting it again.
Alot of energy seemed to be left it the bow. (Energy that is meant
to be put into the arrow).


----------



## gurn (Jun 21, 2011)

I shot ah few rats and bunnies with my sons #50 stick.
I really liked it.


----------



## walter morris (Jun 21, 2011)

that's a cool pic, I am going to save it.


----------



## gurn (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats my pure Michigan getup.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 21, 2011)

gurn said:


> I shot ah few rats and bunnies with my sons #50 stick.
> I really liked it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gurn (Jun 22, 2011)

He had ta be exaggeratin. I found mine in the snow purdy easy.


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Maybe I will run up on one for a good price. Does martin still make the stick longbow? Or did they stop last year.Its not on there web site.


----------



## gurn (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont think they make it anymore. My wife has ah #35 stick were thinkin about sellin cheap cause she likes her little resurve and compound. I'm thinkin that would be too light for serious big game huntin. Even though Mrs Dendy (Terra) would dissagree.  
Walter 
If you like, that pic that has been reduced in size I can send you the full size one. I love plaid wool.


----------

